
Show HN: Cutvid.io – Open-Source platform to edit and share videos - antoineMoPa
https://cutvid.io/
======
antoineMoPa
Hello, I'm launching this app today, it's not perfect yet, there are many
features that I'd like to exist instantly, but at some point I have to pause
iterating and release something, so here I am.

By the way, here is an example of what a shared video page:

[https://cutvid.io/share/?29-zg8kxKwc17X7fnPAsOwz](https://cutvid.io/share/?29-zg8kxKwc17X7fnPAsOwz)

~~~
brudgers
I get:

    
    
      Websites prove their identity via certificates. Firefox 
      does not trust this site because it uses a certificate that 
      is not valid for cutvid.io. The certificate is only valid    
      for lattefx.com.
    
      Error code: SSL_ERROR_BAD_CERT_DOMAIN

~~~
antoineMoPa
Weird, it worked both on my wifi and LTE. This could be some internal dns
glitch, lattefx.com (hosted on the same server) should be redirecting to
cutvid.io which does have valid certificates. Anyway, I deleted the lattefx
part of my nginx config now so it should not happen anymore (I guess).

